# 10foot tall pumpkin head scarecrow



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

well after reading loads and loads on everyone else pumpkin head scarecrows, I decided we should have one this year.Last year was just masks and capes on wooden frames. they looked ok but now we have decided we need to turn up the heat a bit lol.

His head guess is around 20" tall and started off life as a black binliner full of shredded paper for my mold.. a few layers of mache then hubby decided to use some of his old bridging filler, which is like fibreglass reinforced filler. it was just laying about from some old repair jobs.We did this mainly for speed as it was taking forever for the mache to dry out, what with out typical British summer weather lol

A few layers of fibreglass later and a quick sand down and I've finally started to layer the paint on it. Hubby just has to wire in my leds inside the head, but we may go along the lines of flicker candle lights.

next Hubby built me a frame whilst I made him some hands




































The bigger pumpkin in the picture is the start of my pumpkin head witch


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

the decision was made to fill him out with some ribs which I made from twisted wired covered with foam then burlap.We have now stuffed his ribcage with dried leaves and twigs and we will have flicker tea lights in there too. we tried it the other night and it looks like he's catching fire!!! got to the stage where we now just need to finish padding him out and add some more longer black shredded material and creepy cloth then he will be finished.



















Before shredding









And after










here he stood next to hubby to show you how tall he is.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Well lets face it - Size matters.......... LOL great job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhh yes and man and his scarecrow. So what do the folks next door think.
Your use of burlap to wrap the ribs and hands was inspiring. 
Really looking forward to seeing you set up.
I have been told that Halloween is not that big in England. do you have any TOTer's?


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Ahhh yes and man and his scarecrow. So what do the folks next door think.
> Your use of burlap to wrap the ribs and hands was inspiring.
> Really looking forward to seeing you set up.
> I have been told that Halloween is not that big in England. do you have any TOTer's?


We got the idea for the hands off Youtube

.. not it's a blink and you'll miss it time of year over here we had a party and dressed the house up inside and out a copuple of years ago and we had quite a few tots. we nearly ran out of candy lol .But this was the first year out of 6 in this new house that we'd had any show up. I think it's getting bigger over here but the stuff in the shops is such a dissapointment. But we have creepy cloth in our poundshops for the first time 

Oh the neighbours love watching us to see what we are making next lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Two handsome gentlemen in the yard - what more could you ask?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job! He's going to intimidate the heck out of your TOTs! I love the hands!!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice use of burlap! I really like the head!:jol:


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely love this. The face on the pumpkin is PERFECTION.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

The head is absolutely amazing! I love it!

Just wondering, how did you make it stand up?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is beatiful Sacryjak! 
I first loved the pumpkin and then the final product. I have been thinking of creating a pumpkin out of a funkin for my light post but I really don't like the shapes of them compared to something hand crafted like yours. Very nice!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Awesome prop! Glad to hear Halloween is picking up over seas too!

You guys are more than doing your part to spread the ghoulish fun that is Halloween with that amazing pumpkin scarecrow...

Again, great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE work......!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's very scary looking. The pumpkin man, not your husband. If you have him out in your yard before Halloween, I bet you'll get a lot of tots.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on this. The painting on the head is wonderful, and I too really like the burlap used for the ribs and hands. Keep this guy set up all of October, and you'll get the tot's!!!


----------



## JW388 (Aug 28, 2011)

That is soo cool. Great job. Very scary!


----------

